# en cambio



## willg

Gente preciso duma outra ajuda, eu quero dizer "en cambio" em portugues mas nao sei como! 
Ex: Eu sou feliz "en cambio" ele nao.


----------



## spielenschach

Parece – me que será «sou feliz porque sou correspondido, e ele não».
É um pouco difícil, sem integrar a frase num todo, determinar – lhe o sentido. Mas se a felicidade entra em jogo pode muito bem tratar – se de amor e o sentido pode ser este.
Sou feliz no amor e ele não, como quem diz 'eu sou correspondido e ele não'; já que câmbio significa troca de moeda, logo em sentido figurativo será troca (câmbio) de amor (que te torna feliz).
Me parece que será «yo soy feliz porque soy correspondido, e él no».
Es un poco difícil, sin integrar la frase en un todo, determinar le el sentido. Mas se la felicidad entra en juego pode mui bien se tratar de amor y el sentido puede ser esto.
Soy feliz en el amor y él no, como quién dice 'yo soy correspondido y él no'; ya que cambio significa permuta de moneda, luego en sentido figurativo será permutación (cambio) de amor (que te hace feliz).


----------



## Tomby

*Willg*: "_en cambio_" depende do contexto: entretanto, não obstante, sem embargo, contudo, apesar disso, etc., etc., etc.
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vanda

Uma forma seria:  Eu sou feliz, em compensação ele não (é).


----------



## Outsider

"Eu sou feliz. Em contrapartida/compensação, ele não é."


----------



## willg

Mas eu quero dizer algo mais como:

Eu sou feliz  (por outro lado) ele nao é. Acho que é mais como o que disse o Tombatossals, entretanto. Mas eu quero uma palavra que seja mais usada na lingua falada. Obrigadao!!!


----------



## Outsider

Então, porque é que não diz simplesmente "Eu sou feliz, mas ele não é"?


----------



## willg

jajajajaj bom poderia ser mas nao tem outra?


----------



## Vanda

Wiilg, a palavra que nós falamos é a que eu já disse:
Eu sou feliz, em compensação ele não. Isto se você quiser o português brasileiro. Essa é a expressão que usamos nessa situação.


----------



## willg

tá, bom, é que em espanhol essa palavra ai se escuta tao formal!!!! e voces usam muito ela?


----------



## Vanda

Vou falar por mim: todos os dias! Pelas pessoas de diversos níveis sociais a minha volta: constantemente.


----------



## David Jordão Marreira

o QUE QUER DIZER ESTÁ FRASE?


----------



## spielenschach

DÁ UMA OLHADELA AQUI

*en cambio.* loc. adv. Por el contrario; se emplea para expresar una oposición o contraste._ Tú siempre llegas puntual, __EN CAMBIO_ _yo siempre llego tarde._ 

*en cambio.* loc. adv. - Pelo contrário; emprega - se para expressar uma oposição ou contraste._ Tú siempre llegas puntual, __EN CAMBIO_ _yo siempre llego tarde._ - Tu és sempre pontual (chegas sempre a horas). Pelo contrário (em contrapartida) eu chego sempre atrasado (chego sempre tarde)


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo David,

Qual é a sua frase? Quando quiser apenas uma palavra, temos um dicionário no alto do fórum onde você pode escolher português/espanhol/português para as palavras que deseja. 
clique Aqui. Para expressões e outras não deixe de dar um contexto/uma frase em que a palavra se encontra. 


Aproveitando não deixe de ler as regras de participação no fórum.  
Clique aqui.


----------



## FerGilmour

Tombatossals said:


> *Willg*: "_en cambio_" depende do contexto: entretanto, não obstante, sem embargo, contudo, apesar disso, etc., etc., etc.
> Cumprimentos!


 
Obrigadão! Procurava isso. 
Se ouve falar, por ex. _"Juan es ingeniero, en cambio su hermano Pedro decidió estudiar Derecho"_. E ser engenheiro _*não é o contrário*_ de ser advogado. 
Então afirmar que "*en cambio = pelo contrário*" é uma grande limitação das significaçoes da expressão.
Mais uma vez, três anos depois, muito obrigado!


----------



## Mangato

Vanda said:


> Wiilg, a palavra que nós falamos é a que eu já disse:
> Eu sou feliz, em compensação ele não. Isto se você quiser o português brasileiro. Essa é a expressão que usamos nessa situação.


 
*En cambio* não tem a maioria das vezes o sentido literal  de em troco ou em compensão ou en contrapartida.  É uma dessas expressões que mudarom o significado.  Parece-me que  na frase o quivalente poderia ser *pelo contrario*


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

No exemplo que foi dado por Fer, acho que a melhor saída é o que nos recomendou Outsider:

Fulano é engenheiro, *mas* seu irmão optou por estudar medicina. Perfeito!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Outra expressão que pode ser usada como tradução de "en cambio": no entanto/entretanto.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

WhoSoyEu said:


> Outra expressão que pode ser usada como tradução de "en cambio": no entanto/entretanto.



...que também são sinônimos de *mas* ("no entanto"/"entretanto"), certo?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Certo.

Yo soy feliz en cambio ella no lo es.
Yo soy feliz mas ella no lo es.
Eu sou feliz, no entanto, ela não é.
Eu sou feliz mas ela não é.


----------



## XiaoRoel

En galego usamos unha vella locución, *en troques*, da familia de _troco, troca, trocar._ Tamén son de uso xeral _*polo contrario, pola contra.*
_


----------



## okporip

willg said:


> Eu sou feliz (por outro lado) ele nao é. (...) quero uma palavra que seja mais usada na lingua falada.


 
Concordo com a sugestão da Vanda ("em compensação") e acrescento outra possibilidade:

"Eu sou feliz, *já* ele, não".


----------

